

Twitter slowly killing xAuth? - iunk
http://groups.google.com/group/twitter-development-talk/browse_thread/thread/e954fc0f8b5aa6ec?pli=1

======
iunk
* The only way to get direct message access is to request access through the OAuth /authorize web flow. You will not be permitted to access direct messages if you use xAuth.

